# Created Some Audio for Licensure/Ordination Prep



## Covenant Joel (Nov 11, 2011)

A little while ago I asked if anyone knew of any audio resources for studying for licensure/ordination. The idea was that as I'm in the car, doing mindless but necessary tasks, etc., that I could listen to the content just to get it all in my brain more. Since I wasn't able to find any (other than audio of the Catechism, which is helpful, but not sufficient), I decided to put some stuff together on my own.

I'm putting the audio files on my blog for any who need to study for licensure exams and would be helped by just having review materials in audio form. Feel free to pass it on to others. Disclaimer: I'm studying for licensure/ordination in the Rocky Mountain Presbytery (PCA), so obviously it will vary for other presbyteries. Disclaimer #2: I haven't taken my exams yet (well, I took the written Theology exam on Tuesday, but other than that, I haven't gone through it all yet). So I really don't know whether all this is really helpful or not. But it does seem to be helping me retain the information to read it, write, speak it, and now hear it too.

Link: Ordination Prep | joelws.com

I'll continue linking the rest as I record them.


----------

